
Software Engineering Grads Lack the Skills Startups Need - furcyd
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-institute/ieee-member-news/software-engineering-grads-lack-the-skills-startups-need
======
bdavis__
university is not a trade school. startups are not the only work in the
software industry. next observation, please.

